# Cobia Rod and Reel



## Illinijeff

Need a little advice on what rod and reel I should buy to use for a cobia setup on the pier. This is my first year fishing for cobia. Right now I use a Ugly stick with a Penn Sargus SG6000. Appriciatte the help.


----------



## xyzzy

8ft glass rod, van staal 250


----------



## Nopierpressure

xyzzy said:


> 8ft glass rod, van staal 250


REALLY!?!? Well, I guess if you have $1200 to drop on a rod and reel...

If your like me and can't afford to... go to half hitch and get an 8' Half hitch custom (around $120) and a Penn 850 Spinfisher (around $100) spool it with 50# power pro braid or 25# mono.

Sidenote... If you want to blend in with the "good" Cobia fishermen... first you better drop the $1200, then make sure you are as rude as you can be to EVERYONE else on the pier. Be ready to run up and down the pier, like and idiot, casting over everyone. Apparently You have to cuss and yell at anyone who doesn't "get outta YOUR way" fast enough too... Ohhh and most importantly.... You have to drop a few “F-bombs” while you are running over the families and kids who are fishing 300 yards from where you were when you first saw the fish. Otherwise… they will know it is your first year fishing for them… Good Luck!


----------



## Austin

xyzzy said:


> 8ft glass rod, van staal 250


 
First of all, for Ling, an 8ft rod is better suited for a boat than the pier.

As for the VS, the 200 is a better option than the 250. The only difference is the spool size, and that extra size and weight makes a difference. :whistling:

-To Nopierpressure: Not all pier fisherman are like that. Don't be so quick to sterotype, I'm sorry if you had a bad experience.


-As for the opening post, the first thing you need to ask yourself is what kind of money are you looking to spend.

Do you WANT to have a reel with a bail, or one with a manual like on a Van Staal or Penn 706z?

This topic can be pretty in depth, so a price range will narrow it down a lot.

There is a forum made for pier fishing called Emerald Coast Pier Fishing Forum. You can find a lot of the information on there that you are looking for, just read through the topics, or even make your first post.


----------



## hookemup

Nopierpressure said:


> REALLY!?!? Well, I guess if you have $1200 to drop on a rod and reel...
> 
> If your like me and can't afford to... go to half hitch and get an 8' Half hitch custom (around $120) and a Penn 850 Spinfisher (around $100) spool it with 50# power pro braid or 25# mono.
> 
> Sidenote... If you want to blend in with the "good" Cobia fishermen... first you better drop the $1200, then make sure you are as rude as you can be to EVERYONE else on the pier. Be ready to run up and down the pier, like and idiot, casting over everyone. Apparently You have to cuss and yell at anyone who doesn't "get outta YOUR way" fast enough too... Ohhh and most importantly.... You have to drop a few “F-bombs” while you are running over the families and kids who are fishing 300 yards from where you were when you first saw the fish. Otherwise… they will know it is your first year fishing for them… Good Luck!



Good advice you hit it on the head


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

nopierpressure said:


> really!?!? Well, i guess if you have $1200 to drop on a rod and reel...
> 
> If your like me and can't afford to... Go to half hitch and get an 8' half hitch custom (around $120) and a penn 850 spinfisher (around $100) spool it with 50# power pro braid or 25# mono.
> 
> Sidenote... If you want to blend in with the "good" cobia fishermen... First you better drop the $1200, then make sure you are as rude as you can be to everyone else on the pier. Be ready to run up and down the pier, like and idiot, casting over everyone. Apparently you have to cuss and yell at anyone who doesn't "get outta your way" fast enough too... Ohhh and most importantly.... You have to drop a few “f-bombs” while you are running over the families and kids who are fishing 300 yards from where you were when you first saw the fish. Otherwise… they will know it is your first year fishing for them… good luck!


+1000000000000


----------



## whome

I was wondering when the first pier bashing thread would be this year...You guys are a little late this season. It's usually January or february...


----------



## Nopierpressure

I love fishing off the pier... I sold my boat and don't have any buddies who have one so... I am "land locked" lol

I didn’t have a bad experience … I just met several “really good” cobia fishermen on the pier. LOL

One in particular … I had to point out my 10 year old daughter to him and ask him not once… BUT 3 TIMES! To stop dropping F bombs. The next time we saw cobia cruising up I got 2 throws at them. The second throw was crossed by this guy…. No biggie, it happens… He decided that it was my fault that he didn't get hooked up... I ended up having to remind him that I also paid my money to fish…. And that I was more than willing to put him on his back if he cussed me one more time in front of my daughter. :yes:


----------



## Charlie2

Don't ask me because I'm still using an old Mitchell 402 with PUM and crosswind cam along with a 9 foot rod that I built many moons ago. It works as I have dragged some good cobia over the side.

I think that some of these guys need to be reminded of their manners.; cussing in front of wife and kids is verboten!

Go out there, have fun, catch fish and meet a lot of decent people. JMHO C2


----------



## Nopierpressure

There are alot of good people out there and most are more than willing to help you in any way they can.


----------



## firstshot

Sight fishing for cobia is not something that you could really just buy a rod for and expect to just jump in there and be successful. The best advice I can give is if you have never pier fished for cobia before, your best shot would be to put out a set rod with live bait on the bottom on the WEST side of the pier. Med heavy boat rod loaded with 50lb mono, sliding sinker above a barrel swivel and 3-4 ft of 50-60lb mono leader to a circle hook. Fish it near the end straight down between sets of pilings. Set the rod down with the tip near the rail, clicker on, and be sure to bungee it down.:thumbsup:


----------



## kingling

i love people who talk trash about something they know nothing about...


----------



## firstshot

Exactly what is trash about this excellent advice??


----------



## Fishymcfisherman

Lol I gotta agree with Pierpressure, lots of hot shots that are more into looking like they know what to do, then actually doing it. Afew times I have watched random people yell cobia, just to watch the flood of people run over and randomly start casting out.


----------

